# Delete



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Delete


----------



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

The label is very uncomfortable while wearing the shirt. This is a major downside. The tear away tag is very different than their previous? tags.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

I've started seeing these on some batches of Gildan that I buy. The only problem is that these shirts (just marketed as "Heavy Cotton" in the UK) are held in huge stocks by wholesalers. So it's going to take a long time before the new tag type becomes the norm.


----------

